# Crossing The Bridge



## Silly~Chili (May 13, 2018)

Hello all. I haven’t posted about Chili in a while, but last night, she seemed so weak. She wouldn’t eat the bluebottles we gave her. She crossed the Rainbow Bridge this morning. I miss her so much. I don’t think I’ll get another mantis for a while, which means I won’t be posting. Thanks for all the advice, Mantidforum. Chili’s ghost says goodbye.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 14, 2018)

It is always sad to lose a mantis, but I really think that you should get another! A very young nymph or two could live a long time!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ocelotbren (May 18, 2018)

Sorry for your loss, it sounds like Chili lived a long, happy life.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 18, 2018)

You always know that you are a good mantis keeper when you find yourself missing your mantids when they are gone.  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (May 27, 2018)

Sorry for the loss of Chili. Sounds like she was special and loved.


----------

